# Cleaning Refrigerator or Freezer for Long term Storage Question



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Cleaning Refrigerator or Freezer for Long term Storage.

OK.......it is cleaned, is there something I can apply to the inside surfaces to mitigate mold or any growth. I thinking ammonia like Windex window cleaner........or WD-40 or what.....??? This will be not used and parked in long term storage. 

Thank you


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

/ PRODUCTS / COMPLETE MOLD KILLER & REMOVER DIY BUNDLE



























SALE
*COMPLETE MOLD KILLER & REMOVER DIY BUNDLE*


*KILL. CLEAN. PREVENT.*

RMR-86® is a revolutionary new mold & mildew remover.

RMR-141 RTU Kills and Prevents mold and mildew.

Together they can be used on: wood, drywall, fiberglass, vinyl, siding

Bundles Include:


1 - 32oz. Bottle of RMR-86
1 - 32oz. Bottle of RMR-141 RTU
2 - Trigger Sprayers
2 Bundles Max Per Order

FREE SHIPPING (up to $15 savings!)


Description

SDS

User Instructions



* Step 1 Kill &amp; Clean:*
Spray RMR-141 RTU liberally to affected area and allow to dry.


* Step 2 Stain Removal:*
Shake and spray RMR-86 until the area is thoroughly saturated. Let stand until the stain disappears. (in cases involving tougher stains, a second application may be needed)


* Step 3 Prevention Treatment:*
After the stain has been removed andthe area is dry, lightly mist RMR-141 RTU on the affected area and allow to air dry. 

*RMR-141* Mold Killer is an EPA registered (3-in-1) cleaner designed to KILL, CLEAN, and PREVENT the growth of mold &amp; mildew. It’s bleach-free, phosphate free, non-abrasive disinfectant mold killer. 

*CAUTION:* Use appropriate precautions when using RMR‐86. Always pre‐test surfaces before using our products. This is a commercial‐strength mold stain and mildew stain removing compound with a chlorine‐like aroma. Please consult the SDS and product label for specific instructions.

*STORAGE:* Inspect your package carefully to ensure contents were not damaged during shipment. Store RMR‐86 in a cool, ground level, dark area away from carpet, upholstery, metal, flooring, etc.; that may be damaged if leakage occurs after the fact. If the container shows any signs of leakage, transfer solution to a clean plastic container that can be sealed properly. Store out of reach of children and animals.

*PERSONAL PROTECTIVE EQUIPMENT (PPE):* Wearing full PPE is required when handling and applying RMR‐86. The minimum suit requirements are a hooded *Tyvek or a chemical Poly Coated suit* that is coated with a polyethylene film to protect against splash/spray. (Shieldtech 55 Chemical Protection and Shieldtech 35 Liquid/Particulate Protection coveralls) Other required materials include: *latex gloves, and full face respirator with 3M 60923 P100 organ*


*RMR-141* Mold Killer is an EPA registered (3-in-1) cleaner designed to KILL, CLEAN, and PREVENT the growth of mold & mildew.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Looking to prevent mold or mildew.......not remove, as there is none. Hoping for something I might currently have in inventory working.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

1. Please look at the products. 
2. They will kill the mold spores. That is ESSENTIAL.
3. Most likely nothing you have will KILL the mold spores that are on the surfaces.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

We simply leave the door propped open a few inches to allow air to circulate and never had a problem. I have one upright freezer we only use a slaughter time to help freeze meat that later moves into one of our chest freezers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Remember the danger to small children.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> OK.......it is cleaned, is there something I can apply to the inside surfaces to mitigate mold or any growth.


If it's clean and *dry*, there will be no mold.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In some climates, there is no dry.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

A box of opened baking soda. I keep one in the fridge in our horse trailer and it absorbs any humidity and keeps it mold free. In fact last fall we hadn't used the trailer all year and I was dreading opening that fridge door because I had not replaced the baking soda for that year either. It was clean and I was impressed! I do let it dry thoroughly after use before closing the door but we're in Indiana so humidity abounds.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

DampRid works as well. Longer lasting than baking soda and rechargeable. In reality, if you're storing it long enough to worry, just plan on cleaning it when you start it up again.

Jeff


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Like the above says. Prop the door open.


----------



## UmShy (Feb 4, 2019)

If you can't leave it propped open or the climate is too wet, how about silica? You can find it in the floral section at Wal-Mart sometimes or order it online. When it absorbs moisture heat it up to dry it out to reuse. Do not heat it over 300 degrees F. It can be used many times if the sand is heated until dry. It is used to dry flowers. A small container can be left on the basket and will absorb any moisture.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I found this out when I put a pizza box in freezer. Just take a piece of card board and put in fridge. Absorbs odors or anything else. This DOES work.


----------

